# Recycled Oak From The Front Yard?



## WoodTurner (Nov 23, 2007)

Occassionaly an oak tree here sheds a limb. Has anyone tried to use oak chips gathered from a tree branch out of the yard? I was wondering if there are any health or bug or other concerns before I try that.


----------



## Dean (Nov 23, 2007)

Other than making sure that it was white oak, and that it was air dried over 3 years, there would be no other concerns. Other types of oak have too much resin, which would not taste pleasant in a wine, and white oak has its fair share too. Hence the 3 years air drying to make sure the resins are dried out.


----------



## WoodTurner (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks. It's red oak I have. I was just wondering in case it could be used.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 24, 2007)

Definitely do not use Red Oak.


----------



## PeterZ (Nov 26, 2007)

Also, make sure that no bark is used. It is very bitter. I won't even use wood with bark on for smoking. I stick to chunks from the inside of the log.


----------



## ras1 (Nov 26, 2007)

Also consider 'end grain' and there are some thoughts on it being a worse exposre than side grain.


You may wish to use a srtip/stave. Stavin has 18" barrel replacements that fit perfect in the carboy and have less than 1% end grain. It is basically 1/3" thick x 1" wide x 18" long. If you have the stock...i would do this over sawdust, chips or beans.


----------

